# Average Ram available



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems like my Ram memory is smaller than it should be. How's everyone's Ram memory numbers? I know that's a very broad question with all the tweaks, roms, etc.. My tb seems to sit at 278 used and 120-130 free when I'm lucky.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

It's nothing to worry about. If it needs memory, it will close an app or two. It's designed to keep as much in memory to speed up the transition between apps. You can close apps you have no intentions of using in "Running Services" though if it makes you feel better ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

^ that. And really, there's tweaks, kernel settings, custom scripts, etc. To increase free ram, but if you don't want to get into all that, you really don't have a problem unless you notice freezing, continual force closes, or random reboots.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Less ram means your phones doing what it meant to do. High ram means there a issue and your not utilizing your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Unused RAM is wasted RAM


----------



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm rooted stock with imo kernel 6.1, 605.11.19, and running V6 supercharger. It would seem to me that the values would equal our total Ram, that said, I know its not going to show the full 728 but still...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## nl3142 (Oct 16, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> It's nothing to worry about. If it needs memory, it will close an app or two. It's designed to keep as much in memory to speed up the transition between apps. You can close apps you have no intentions of using in "Running Services" though if it makes you feel better ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately one of those apps it frequently closes is the launcher which means you will be constantly waiting for it to start back up every time you exit an app unless you either kill unused stuff with a task killer or do the local.prop hack (if rooted).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nl3142 said:


> Unfortunately one of those apps it frequently closes is the launcher which means you will be constantly waiting for it to start back up every time you exit an app unless you either kill unused stuff with a task killer or do the local.prop hack (if rooted).


I would hope everyone on this forum is rooted though. Thunderbolt is such a painful phone to use if it's not rooted. Even the Galaxy Nexus is to a point (due to lacking some features, but at least it's not slow, bloated and buggy). Shame on them if they arent, lol.


----------

